
Who had Intel in the 'discrimination lawsuit' pool? Congratulations - antongribok
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/04/02/who_had_intel_in_the_discrimination_lawsuit_pool_congratulations/
======
noemit
Congrats. 40k - the sad part is this type of discrepancy is typical. Hope
there were punitive damages. Other companies need to re-evaluate.

